# high speed trolling/deep drop/bttm bumping Saturday



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello fellow members

I am looking for a couple of guys willing to share expenses to go on Saturday for some high speed trolling past the edge as we go in deeper water to drop and bttm fish on the way back. There is a catch, four of us will be sharing the expenses but I intend to invite onboard 2/3 wounded war veterans(Iraq/Afghanistan), at the PFRA meeting last night I was talking to a navy officer and these guys could use a nice day on the water after all the stress they have been through. I know it does me wonder, I just feel happy out there and I'd like to help. So if that interests you, let me know.Leaving early 6 am and coming back late if the bite is on.
It looks like the Blue print is back on the block after two years of intensive labor, did a 135 nm run on monday and caught fish( I am not a pro), she runs fine. I shall be looking for regular crew as well(when not offshsore working) to run regulary to the rigs etc...
looks like it should be a nice day, not usually keen on fishing on the weekend but it is still early in the season. I have all the gear and we'll have at least two electric reels.
I run a 32ft Stuart Express/twin 471 Detroits, not super fast but comfortable and roomy(to me anyway).Depending on the distance count to spend about 100/125$ for the day, keep in mind we are taking free riders for a good cause, sometimes it is good to give back.
Regards to all.
Frenchy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Saturday*

Pm sent Adam, thanks for the reply,we'll see you on Saturday.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Frenchy!! I have wondered how & where you have been....I hope all is going well for you...good luck this weekend!!! :thumbup:....very nice gesture for sure:thumbsup:....I wish I could come!! Frenchy is such a nice guy!! and has a nice boat too....


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hello Bill*

Bill

Thank you for the kind words, I don't think you would recognise the Blue Print, new everything and not much blue left apart from the hull, she runs good now !! Anytime you are back in the area and want to go fishing you are welcome.
Take care Bill.

STILL LOOKING FOR ONE ANGLER ON SATURDAY, got a few may be, going to call the navy officer to tell him to get his boys ready for a nice day on the water...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the offer!! 
I have been getting out with the Recess crew when I am down...but during the week,Gene(purple haze) and I might be interested when I am down this spring (next month)
Thanks again Bill


----------

